
Aadhar – A FinTech Breakthrough by India That Leaves Rest of World Behind - Osiris30
http://cinemarasik.com/2017/04/a-fintech-breakthrough-in-india-that-leaves-rest-of-world-behind/
======
Osiris30
Longer and original article can be found here -
[http://www.mauldineconomics.com/outsidethebox/raoul-pal-
payi...](http://www.mauldineconomics.com/outsidethebox/raoul-pal-paying-
attention)

------
soykogs
Here is podcast on same topic:
[http://www.podbean.com/media/share/dir-34ckh-2254321](http://www.podbean.com/media/share/dir-34ckh-2254321)

